# Regular Season Game 23: Houston Rockets vs. Detroit Pistons



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(11-11)/(15-6)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, December 12, 8:00 p.m. ET*
*Toyota Center* 














































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Billups / Hamilton / Prince / McDyess / Wallace*


*Preview

The Rockets are returning home from a three-game road trip with a .500 record and two injured starters.

Unfortunately, the news doesn't get any better from there.

Nearly a month after opening the season with their best start in a decade, the Rockets are reeling from inconsistent play on both ends of the floor heading into Wednesday night's game against the Detroit Pistons.

Houston, which has lost 10 of its past 15 games, hasn't been able to establish an offensive rhythm under first-year coach Rick Adelman.

On top of that, the Rockets have struggled to string together defensive stops in recent games, slipping from second to sixth in the NBA in points allowed.

The up-and-down play has left the Rockets searching for answers.

"We're 11-11 right now," Adelman said. "All we can do is look at this and evaluate it. A game and a half ago, we were feeling pretty good about ourselves. But now, we're not feeling very good. Now, we've got to go home and try to turn it around against some good teams."

The Rockets expected some growing pains to begin the season since they were adjusting to a new offense and dealing with a brutal early schedule. Besides playing some of the league's best teams in the first quarter of the season, Houston has played 14 of its first 22 games on the road.

Still, the Rockets would rather forget their most recent road trip.

After cruising to a double-digit halftime lead over Toronto on Sunday, the Rockets have been in a funk. Houston squandered a 14-point advantage to Raptors, thanks largely to an 11-point effort in the third quarter. The Raptors, meanwhile, got hot against Houston's porous defense on their way to a 13-point win.

Less than 24 hours later, things didn't any better against the Philadelphia 76ers. The Sixers, taking advantage of 22 Houston turnovers, bolted to a 31-point advantage before the Rockets staged a fourth-quarter comeback to make things a little more respectable. Houston still left town with another double-digit loss.

What went wrong in those two disappointing setbacks? Some of everything.

"The way we came out in the start (against Philadelphia) was kind of a continuation of (Sunday's game against Toronto) in the second half," Adelman said. "They were quicker in every area of the game. We made a ton of mental mistakes defensively -- things we talked about, we didn't carry out onto the court. You know you've got to play with energy and you've got to play with intelligence. We didn't do either one."

The most obvious issues have been on the offensive end.

Since the season tipped off, the Rockets have struggled to adapt to Adelman's read-and-react, high-motion offense. Before Tuesday's action, Houston was shooting a collective 44.2 percent -- good enough for only 19th in the NBA. The numbers are even worse from three-point range, where Houston is sinking only 31.8 percent of their attempts from beyond the arc. That's third lowest mark in the league.

The shooting has been so frigid that opponents are daring anyone other than Tracy McGrady or Yao Ming to beat them. Houston's two All-Stars have been surrounded as soon as they've touched the ball in recent games, leaving others open on the perimeter.

Right now, no one wearing a Rockets jersey is making opponents pay for doubling their two stars.

"We have to find people who are going step up and help out," Adelman said. "There's nothing that Yao's going to be able to do if they're going to put three or four guys around him if we don't make them pay." 

The most troubling part, according to McGrady, is that the team becomes stagnant whenever things aren't going well on the offensive end.

"We go back to isolation plays and everybody is stationary and standing around watching whoever has the ball," McGrady said. "It is not a good offense for us, just standing around watching a guy work. Our offense is really based on motion and movement of defenses."

Because of those struggles, the Rockets haven't responded well when things have taken a turn for the worse.

When Toronto and Philadelphia made second-half runs, the Rockets couldn't knock down a shot to stop the bleeding. Yao was surrounded by sagging defenses, while McGrady was trapped every time he caught the ball on the perimeter so that he couldn't attack the paint. The offensive struggles forced missed shots and turnovers, leading to transition buckets in the other direction when Houston could least afford them.

The Rockets are well aware that's an area where they have to get better.

"We just need to figure out what our strength is when things aren't going well, especially when teams take away Tracy and Yao," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "That's really the only difference right now."

The Rockets will try to find those answers against a team that has been hot over the past few weeks.

While playing against a schedule filled with teams below .500, the Pistons have reeled off six wins in their past seven games. But they've looked good doing it. Detroit scored at least 100 points in five of those wins.

The Rockets, meanwhile, could be without two starters. McGrady is listed as day-to-day after spraining his right ankle in the loss to Philadelphia, while Rafer Alston has missed the past two games with a strained groin. The point guard is also listed day-to-day.

Still, the Rockets are hoping to find some answers for their recent struggles.

"We'll look at it and evaluate it," Adelman said. "Everybody has to evaluate how they can do better."


Pistons Update: The Pistons have won six of their past seven games, but only one of those victories came over a team with a winning record. That's not to say Detroit hasn't been impressive. The Pistons reeled off four straight 100-point performances over the current seven-game stretch, marking the first time since 1990 that they had such a run. They're doing it on defense as well. Detroit is allowing the second fewest points in the NBA.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

unless a miricale happens, I don't see us winning. No at all.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont see that as our starting lineup either. After the embarrassment...........

Who knows who Adelman will start with???


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Wouldn't be at all surprised if Adelman puts Scola in the starting line up over Chuck. He's lost confidence in Chuck completely.

We shall see.

If that happens, I predict Tayshaun is going to go off tonight. Five three pointers in the first five possesions?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We'll proabably win this one and lose the next game or vice versa. We may even lose both. Go Rockets. :clap:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The best thing I can say about this game is that in the game thread Chuck Hayes looks funny.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

whack an L next to this game in the schedule


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I just notice that this game will be on ESPN tonight. Hopefully the Rockets will play like they did in the start of the season.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

is Jeff broadcasting? i wonder if he could hide his grin tonite if he does broadcast


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

is t-mac playing? on espn he is listed doubutful


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Wouldn't be at all surprised if Adelman puts Scola in the starting line up over Chuck. He's lost confidence in Chuck completely.
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> If that happens, I predict Tayshaun is going to go off tonight. Five three pointers in the first five possesions?


I agree with this.

JVG was the motivator for chuck, and I feel JVG brought out what Chuck was best at, and he is the one that gave him a chance. (the note above his locker)
I think RA just does not use Chuck to his strengths.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry guys, I've been extremely busy, and probably I will get some time to get the vBookie going next week. I am really swamped right now, and we just dropped two in a row made that worse. We better get Detroit tonight.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I just noticed that everyone in the starting lineup photos for Houston is smiling including Yao. He has a little smirk on his face. Everyone one in the Detroit photos except McDyess is not smiling.

Maybe there is something to this team being "SOFT" as Yao puts it.

Somebody let me know when we go on the 4 game win streak I said I was looking for.

Time to turn it around Rockets.:cheers:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Good luck to the both of us.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I want to hear the fans attending this game tonight. I really wonder what we got comming


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Game is on ESPN for all that don't know


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

God I love those throw back jerseys!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rafer is back.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Rafer is our franchise player.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn fix the damn clock already...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Why is the stadium empty?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yao keeps passing it back out when he gets offensive rebounds inside. he just should score those himself.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

do we have the worst attendance in the nba?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Chuck is rebounding like Chuck I love it

Yao getting some early shots aswell.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> do we have the worst attendance in the nba?


the lower level is usually reserved for season ticket holders though companies, organizations, etc... So pretty much, nothing but fair weather fans.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> the lower level is usually reserved for season ticket holders though companies, organizations, etc... So pretty much, nothing but fair weather fans.


I would think that the ones with the season passes are the die hard fans.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How are the Pistons shooting 30% but leading.................


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay with Wallace out we gotta hurt them in the paint.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We need to practice our FT's...my god...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

a 9-0 run?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Apparently, guys can hit Yao's arm when he goes for a dunk, and it's not a foul...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

holy **** tmac!!


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

If we hold you under 80 and lose I am going to be oh so very angry.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

SICK DUNK!!! He still quit on Monday...


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Apparently, guys can hit Yao's arm when he goes for a dunk, and it's not a foul...


*looks at the free throw numbers*
I'll be honest, I think that the refs were just streamlining things. We were just going to get it back without you scoring a point even if they DID put you on the line! *grin*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

NICE dunk by TMAC


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Has anyone been noticing that when Yao goes up for a dunk 
Regularly opponents hit his forearm and no foul is called?

I swear some people need to learn to ref.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Hehe I love those jerseys


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I know we're up right now, but how are we playing? Can't see the game. :|


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Will Francis or James come off the bench to spell Alston in the 2nd half or will Luther keep doing it.

Luther is a good player I just dont see him directing the team.

I hop he gets more minutes at SG though.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao(19) Scola(5)
Hayes(16) Battier(8)
Wells(16) McGrady(8)
McGrady(12) Head(12)
Alston(17) James(7)


I would like those sort of minutes for each player at each position in the 2nd half from what I have seen so far.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

You know what'd be nice? Really nice? If the Pistons weren't playing like they're tired. That'd be really freaking nice. REALLY. FREAKIN'. NICE. Dammmmmmnit.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

good thing that Tmac is hitting outside
bad thing Tmac is hitting outside


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> I know we're up right now, but how are we playing? Can't see the game. :|


BAdd offense on both ends of the floor, but a lot better then it has been for the last few games

We are playing a little harder and better on D

Started off great during the 3rd, which is rare this season. so far so good. 

Overall, and improvement so far.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

You know the refs didn't even want to call that McDyesse shove on Yao...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Is that a taller and whiter Vernon Maxwell in the number 11 !?!?!

Oh wait, its just Yao


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I swear whenever we get 12 points ahead everyone forgets how to make plays and then how to collect on them.

Getting from 12 point lead to a 18+ lead seems to alude us.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Is that a taller and whiter Vernon Maxwell in the number 11 !?!?!
> 
> Oh wait, its just Yao


obviously it isnt maxwell. maxwell had the ball in the paint more than yao does


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*1-9 from the line... WHAT THE HELL*


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I hate Tmac more and more.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Like I said, they aren't calling fouls against us down low because they know you won't score anyway 


And did you see the look on McGrady's face after hitting that shot in Prince's eye? He just has this "**** you guys, you're not stopping me tonight." look on his face.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

McGrady took a forearm... AND his armpit itches. What a double whammy!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

1-11
*what The Hell*


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Damn it i feel the collapse coming!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I do wanna see Yao challenge for offensive rebounds more regularly


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

this free throw performance reminds me of 6 year olds and how hard is it to get a lay-up? HOW ARE WE WINNING


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Because we are running on fumes. I hate to say it, but you guys are playing like **** and I am embarrassed to be losing right now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyways as i was saying.

Why do we take such bad options and miss the easy baskets when we get to 12 points up? Have we ever led by 18 points this season?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Nope, never. Not even in the game against Denver that you won 109-81.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

1-12


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

CRAP! Flip's caught Rocketitis!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOl got even half the FTs and we would have a small break


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PUT James out there at PG.

We have no direction.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

We need to get Flip Murray the hell off of the floor or we're going to lose this entire comeback attempt. True story. He is the exact opposite of what I want on the court in a game where you need to be careful with the ball and take comfortable shots to keep close.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Bonzi ain't steppin down


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I like the BONZI BONZI BONZI BONZI chant. You Houston boy's want another Pistons Brawl? Man you saw what happened to the Pacers franchise after they brawled with us! We don't win the fight, we win the war


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

NOTE: Bonzi left Luther hanging there

He should have given him the high five Luther was looking for.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Man, high fives are so `80s. Bonzi isn't old school, Bonzi is the future.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

1-14


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I'm calling it... IN. ****. I was wrong.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Bonzi, 2 for 2 right here. He can do it!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

How can a professional team go 1-14 from the line ? This is ridiculous.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

lmao @ Francis


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I feel so ... wrong. YAY! He made me half right!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> I like the BONZI BONZI BONZI BONZI chant. You Houston boy's want another Pistons Brawl? Man you saw what happened to the Pacers franchise after they brawled with us! We don't win the fight, we win the war


LOL the bump was cool

Anyways the Rockets could take the Pistons anyday.

LOL I doubt we would instigate it.

We got Yao Chuck Battier & even Deke all guys who could handle themselves but guys who would stop a fight.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

2-16


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Personal hygienic foul, Luis Scola, his hair.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Wow. Somsone Gving Us The Shaq Curse


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

hroz said:


> LOL the bump was cool
> 
> Anyways the Rockets could take the Pistons anyday.
> 
> ...


Oh the Pacers took us in the fight too. But who won the war? It's psychological warfare, we're smarter than we look. You fight us, suddenly you can't win, your chemistry is gone, and your team disintegrates.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

3-18


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I told you man, Flip has Rocketitis.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> Oh the Pacers took us in the fight too. But who won the war? It's psychological warfare, we're smarter than we look. You fight us, suddenly you can't win, your chemistry is gone, and your team disintegrates.


We've got most of that right now


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Go to hell that was an awesome bucket right there

Foul was the other way around


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I want Flip Murray dead. Any hit men in the building tonight?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Dice Man Down! Dice Man Down!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> Oh the Pacers took us in the fight too. But who won the war? It's psychological warfare, we're smarter than we look. You fight us, suddenly you can't win, your chemistry is gone, and your team disintegrates.


I think you guys would get busted up because lets face it. 

If a fight starts it is more likely to be you guys who instigate it.

Also since its at the Rockets homecourt.

The Pistons are more likely to be running into the crowd stomping a fan.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

thank you Yao, thank you very much


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

YAOOOOO!!!! That's right, nikka!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mcdyess rolled that ankle, ouch that sucks


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Oh ****. Bad timing for a joke. I figured he'd just laid down, sad that he'd been posterized.  Damn we can't afford to have him out, but no way he comes back tonight. Maxman's time to shine has come...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao with the cick dunk 

Thats how you do it Yao


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Ouch i feel bad for dice


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

hroz said:


> I think you guys would get busted up because lets face it.
> 
> If a fight starts it is more likely to be you guys who instigate it.
> 
> ...


You... really don't get the joke, do you?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang who is that on thye floor?

How did that happenb?

Hope he is okay?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

:cheersAMN YAO!!!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thats a nice poster right there


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

DuMa said:


> Ouch i feel bad for dice


Please change your screen name. I just finished my Imperial Russia exam this afternoon and I never want to see the word Duma again. 
:azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Detroit is totally gassed. There is no other way to describe the way they're playing tonight. They have no energy, no legs, and aren't moving crisply on the floor. Houston, as HORRIBLY as they're playing, are getting a gift.

Not saying you couldn't beat us all things normal... but tonight you even admit you're playing like TRASH. You're incredibly lucky in your timing tonight.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> You... really don't get the joke, do you?


No i get it the Pacers won the game.

But you won the war cause you guys were EASTERN Conf champions that year.
And are still one of the dominant teams......

PS also Pacers team got busted up and hasnt competed for some years now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I ****ing hate when Tmac does that!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao making his buckets now


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

3s look EASY


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bad shot selection by TMAC Pistons ran it down the other end and hit the three.

That hurt.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

hroz said:


> No i get it the Pacers won the game.
> 
> But you won the war cause you guys were EASTERN Conf champions that year.
> And are still one of the dominant teams......


So you don't get it at all. The Pacers won the fight because they STRAIGHT UP WON THE FIGHT. Their guys were tougher in the brawl itself, more hardcore. We won the brawl not because we won the ECF that year, not because our team is better now... but because of the way that the repercussions of the brawl resulted in infighting and psychological damage to the team that caused their disintegration. I was in no way talking about standings and banners.


-Chris.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

First time both FTs where made???????


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Gah!!!


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I just screamed NOOOO twice in a row.

I was just shut up twice in a row.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ladies and gentlemen...
your Houston rockets


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao coming home strong


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I'm very happy with the fight we're showing tonight. If we lose I'm not going to be too angry, I really don't expect my Pistons to win this game. I don't. I expect us to lose as of 1:22 left and in a 2 point game. Because Houston looks FRESH right now. We look like, well, we look like we haven't had more than a day off in over a week and we're on the back end of a two-nighter.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang two threes in a row for the Pistons


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

if we lose. we can blame it on FTs. if we win, we can blame it on WTF GOD!?~?~


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

This game's a shootout for the ages!!

Seriously though, it's funny when you think about how slow this game's going and how fast the next game will be between the Jazz and Suns, lol.

Anyways, rooting for the Rockets and T-Mac. Hope they pull this out. Looks like he's having a solid game along with Yao Ming.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Nope, looks like God (and the refs) is on our side.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

That Was ****ing Bull****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wtf god!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why dont you just give the Pistons 2 points while you guys are at it, ****ing idiot blind ref...

Damn, *bull***** out of bounds call...


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

lmao @ Alston
WTF @ the call


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Whos ball is it with 11seconds left??

Rockets didnt touch it.

Note got volume off


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I nearly **** my pants twice


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Praiiiiiisee Gaaaaaaaawddd


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

You guys got very lucky you caught us tonight. Wow. Pistons = dead leggin' it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang do its Pistons ball.

What a f'ed up call


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Wtf!!! Yao Noo


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Yao [email protected]@


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Over an hour ago I said I would kill somebody if we held the Rockets under 80 and didn't win.

If Yao misses this 2nd free throw, somebody dies.

Somebody. Dies. Yao will have that on his conscience.


.... .... And nobody dies.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang if either three had fallen

I would have been ropeable


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn I wanted that 2nd one to rattle out instead of going in. they would catch and have to chunk it if they even make it in time


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Raise your hand if you think Chauncey Billups is getting this in-bounds.


*hand up*


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

yao shouldve just thrown that ball up in the court after he rebounded!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao should have missed on purpose.

Thrown it off the rim to himself.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

80 points ON THE DOT, Chris! LOL


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

This is right up there with the 13 35 Moment


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ugh, ugly, but I will take it no doubt


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank god for that.................


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> 80 points ON THE DOT, Chris! LOL


As he shot that free throw my niece walked in the room. My 16 month old niece. Yao Ming saved small child from certain death.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Now for JVG!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey by the way what was JVG saying about the Rockets?
Was he at the game?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

hroz said:


> Hey by the way what was JVG saying about the Rockets?
> Was he at the game?


No he's commentating Jazz Suns game


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

hroz said:


> Hey by the way what was JVG saying about the Rockets?
> Was he at the game?


No Hubie Brown was


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:yay: a win!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Close game. I'm glad we won. :clap:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, a win is a win. It was really really ugly game. I saw the game while doing work (very bad idea by the way.)

Rockets need to find a way to be able to extend the lead, and stop having those meltdown. They really need to adjust their way of playing. Stop playing sluggish ball. Oh, and T-Mac really needs to work on his free throws.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Was surprised James or Francis got no game time..............

James played well 4th Q.
And considering that Battier will play a few minutes at PF.

There is probably some minutes for someone to backup Rafer.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I thought Billups was going to drain that 3 but I guess luck was on our side this game. On the other note *6-22 FT's ???*Man thats horrible


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Rafer plays and we win. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> Hey by the way what was JVG saying about the Rockets?
> Was he at the game?


I think ESPN is trying to avoid sending Jeff to any more Rockets games because he is clearly biased and keeps referring to the Rockets as "we"


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL @ our free throws. 

Please do not make it to general forums.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

man what a win.... ugly....did this game prove anything to you guys, did we get better because of this win? and as soon as this is over hello mavs and magic Yao better bring his A game and not get embrassed by Howard


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Howard will put up 30-20 against this Adelman "no interior help" defense.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We are .5 games from 8th & 2.5 games from 3rd.

There is no need to worry just yet.
But a nice win streak would help us out right about now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Rafer plays and we win. Coincidence? I think not.


To be fair we have lost plenty with Rafer in the side aswell.

James or Francis need to be able to play backup PG.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Rafer plays and we win. Coincidence? I think not.


Rafer plays and our offense still looked terrible. Unless we are crediting rafer's defensive prowess for the piston's poor offensive effort, i dont see the correlation.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao(38) Scola(10)
Hayes(18)	Scola(10)	Battier(20)
Battier(10)	Wells(28)	McGrady(10)
McGrady(28)	Head(20)
Alston(36)	James/Francis(12)

Those are the sort of mins I want our players to be averaging in each position.
Though I was happy to see Chuck rebound like Chuck in this game. But his production has been down this season. He is even missing those under the rim layups he loves. He isnt out of the rotation because I love the passion he brings when he steps on the court.

Obviously if a player is playing well their minutes would ballon in any game


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> Rafer plays and our offense still looked terrible. Unless we are crediting rafer's defensive prowess for the piston's poor offensive effort, i dont see the correlation.


Yeah, but remember the games against Toronto and Philly? We didn't have Rafer, yes, but we looked completely DEAD in those two games. And Worrell and Bullard were all "Rafer is the floor leader. We don't have him, so its hard to mount an offense."

I totally agree!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rasheed Wallace guarantee a win




> "*We are going to bust their butts next time," said Wallace, who despite early foul trouble scored a team-high 21 points. "They aren't going to have Dick (Bavetta, referee) and those cats to help them." *
> The rematch is Dec. 23 at The Palace, but it will have to go a long way to top this one in terms of bizarreness.
> 
> The Rockets missed 16-of-22 free throws, including 11 straight in the second half. Tracy McGrady, who led the Rockets with 29 points, missed all five of his attempts. Bonzi Wells missed 7 of 9.
> ...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Rasheed Wallace guarantee a win


Talk about a sore loser. I used to like Rasheed, but then I realized how he is the only person in the league to NEVER take a loss as it is. He's always gotta spew bull**** from that big trap of his. And when did Houston get calls their way in this game?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Sounds like I missed a pretty good game free throws aside. That's OK. Rockets WIN! Three more wins in a row and I can start watching again.:clap:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Sounds like I missed a pretty good game free throws aside. That's OK. Rockets WIN! Three more wins in a row and I can start watching again.:clap:


judging by the attendance last night, your not the only one


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Rasheed Wallace guarantee a win


:laugh:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

you all have no idea how amusing it is to read this thread the day after! 

I love the white flag avatar!

Chris, glad that we made it to 80.. so you didn't have to have a murder rap on your sheet!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I changed the channel somewhere near the end of the fourth quarter and I'm surprised that Houston won. They were playing pretty damn sloppy from what I saw..


----------

